# Physique appreciation thread



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

For those of you who want to call out a certain member over their physique.

If you wanna slate someone's physique post your pic or GTFO 

Whoever makes the call posts first.

The forum will decide the victor.

I give you the floor gentlemen


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In. Saved.

Go.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

@G-man99 posted up pics and was looking swole. Called out @DarkKnight for calling @Imperitive.Intel And @JohnnyBiggerton1986 pencil necks.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

There's gonna be so much drama 😂😂😂

Is this where people go to throw down these days


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

So am I asking somebody who hasn’t posting their physique to post a picture or insulting somebody who’s already posted a pic? Or both?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> So am I asking somebody who hasn’t posting their physique to post a picture or insulting somebody who’s already posted a pic? Or both?


I certainly hope it's the former 🥲


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> So am I asking somebody who hasn’t posting their physique to post a picture or insulting somebody who’s already posted a pic? Or both?


Call someone out, but post a pic of yourself first I think?

Can't see many called out posting though, as they are all full of shit


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Not interested in seeing anyone's physique (physique side of training doesn't really interest me, so long as I don't get chubby I couldn't care less) but I am amazed by feats of strength and athleticism. 

As such, and this not me "calling him out" because I have no reason to disbelieve him but I'd be curious to see @PaulNe 1rm OHP attempt. I can push 95kg for 3 - if Paul's pushing 100 for 6 his 1rm could be 110ish?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't do physique pictures but I'm happy for a call out off anyone for a video of a lift. I'm confident I could beat the vast majority on most major compound lifts. Anybody can prove me wrong if they wish to try. I'll also make a bet with @Imperitive.Intel. the terms of the bet are he can pick any compound movement and I bet that I can lift more than 2.5x what he can. If he accepts the bet and loses he must leave the forum. If I lose the bet then I must leave the forum


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Call someone out, but post a pic of yourself first I think?
> 
> Can't see many called out posting though, as they are all full of shit


I agree it's likely to be quiet for a while till people start slagging each other off again


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Uptonogood said:


> Not interested in seeing anyone's physique (physique side of training doesn't really interest me, so long as I don't get chubby I couldn't care less) but I am amazed by feats of strength and athleticism.
> 
> As such, and this not me "calling him out" because I have no reason to disbelieve him but I'd be curious to see @PaulNe 1rm OHP attempt. I can push 95kg for 3 - if Paul's pushing 100 for 6 his 1rm could be 110ish?


He who throws the first rock posts the first vid


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> If he accepts the bet and loses he must leave the forum. If I lose the bet then I must leave the forum


This threads bound to be interesting.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> So am I asking somebody who hasn’t posting their physique to post a picture or insulting somebody who’s already posted a pic? Or both?


Yes.

In seriousness we can keep this as a long term solution.

Want to call out? Then lead by example.

I've just went through my old phone from last year and depressed myself with what I've lost etc.

But still willing to share.

Will do "best shape" last year, lockdown and currently. That kind of thing.

In any thread that someone calls someone out, link this.

Anyone insults someone's physique without knowing. Look here.

That sort of thing.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Call someone out, but post a pic of yourself first I think?
> 
> Can't see many called out posting though, as they are all full of shit


Hence the point. Those and such as those will post. And then the talking heads can just shut up and be put in place, politely, by other members


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I can’t see anybody who’s not posted their physique before posting it now because of this thread TBH.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Not interested in seeing anyone's physique (physique side of training doesn't really interest me, so long as I don't get chubby I couldn't care less) but I am amazed by feats of strength and athleticism.
> 
> As such, and this not me "calling him out" because I have no reason to disbelieve him but I'd be curious to see @PaulNe 1rm OHP attempt. I can push 95kg for 3 - if Paul's pushing 100 for 6 his 1rm could be 110ish?


It's a thread that's 5 minutes old, can we at least try and stay on topic for once?😜


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

It's basically a way of stopping all these physique attacks from faceless members


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Oioi said:


> He who throws the first rock posts the first vid


You should really read what I posted, I wasn't calling him out, I said I didn't disbelieve him and stated my press was weaker.

That being said @PaulNe I'd take a punt I can probably Olympic Snatch more than you  😂


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I can’t see anybody who’s not posted their physique before posting it now because of this thread TBH.


Then they should play nice


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> I don't do physique pictures but I'm happy for a call out off anyone for a video of a lift. I'm confident I could beat the vast majority on most major compound lifts. Anybody can prove me wrong if they wish to try. I'll also make a bet with @Imperitive.Intel. the terms of the bet are he can pick any compound movement and I bet that I can lift more than 2.5x what he can. If he accepts the bet and loses he must leave the forum. If I lose the bet then I must leave the forum


Start another thread then buddy 

Read the title. Half the issue with UKM now is a complete inability to stay on topic for longer than 2 mins. See this thread for proof


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Uptonogood said:


> You should really read what I posted, I wasn't calling him out, I said I didn't disbelieve him and stated my press was weaker.
> 
> That being said @PaulNe I'd take a punt I can probably Olympic Snatch more than you  😂


Indeed. Also refer to the thread topic


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe add lifts as well for those who just train strength and chase numbers


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I can’t see anybody who’s not posted their physique before posting it now because of this thread TBH.


It's a tool.

Someone starts the shite chat they can be pointed here.

A "put up or shut up"

It's at least worth a try.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Maybe add lifts as well for those who just train strength and chase numbers


Or start a thread for that


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> I don't do physique pictures but I'm happy for a call out off anyone for a video of a lift. I'm confident I could beat the vast majority on most major compound lifts. Anybody can prove me wrong if they wish to try. I'll also make a bet with @Imperitive.Intel. the terms of the bet are he can pick any compound movement and I bet that I can lift more than 2.5x what he can. If he accepts the bet and loses he must leave the forum. If I lose the bet then I must leave the forum


Well, I know you're trying to OHP 300lbs... 

My OPH is 20kg for 12-16 Reps atm... 

So no mate... You're Hella strong.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> It's a tool.
> 
> Someone starts the shite chat they can be pointed here.
> 
> ...


Go on then, post one up for us. Get the ball rolling.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonboyle said:


> Or start a thread for that


This thread most likely won't survive long unfortunately, thought adding lifts would give it more of a chance of survival 

Let's make it not about competition from each other, rather more proof of training etc and not just keyboard warriors


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Go on then, post one up for us. Get the ball rolling.


Didn't really pay attention did you?

If you're calling out, you post first!

Keep up bro.

As said, just went through my picks and happy to share.

But it's"put up or shut up"

Isn't about who is the best. It's about putting your money where your mouth is.

Plenty on here have better physiques than I. But I'm happy to post my results from the last few years and where I am now.

Shite cameraman ship and everything.

So, you called, post away 

I like the idea of best, biggest and currently kind of thing.

Or similar 

And a PED rough usage.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> This thread most likely won't survive long unfortunately, thought adding lifts would give it more of a chance of survival
> 
> Let's make it not about competition from each other, rather more proof of training etc and not just keyboard warriors


Precisely.

Read my other posts. It's proof. It's out your money where your mouth is. If you're calling someone out for a physique, you show first and lead the way. As said.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Come lads - those of us who train for strength or sport are gonna have to leave because the boys who train to wear a thong won't let us play with them anymore


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

PaulNe said:


> I don't do physique pictures but I'm happy for a call out off anyone for a video of a lift. I'm confident I could beat the vast majority on most major compound lifts. Anybody can prove me wrong if they wish to try. I'll also make a bet with @Imperitive.Intel. the terms of the bet are he can pick any compound movement and I bet that I can lift more than 2.5x what he can. If he accepts the bet and loses he must leave the forum. If I lose the bet then I must leave the forum


Got a video of me squatting 220 in my log somewhere 

Nothing fancy but don’t train for strength so happy enough as got a 3-4 reps at that.

Throw your video up!

Not really a call out as I train more for MMA than strength but nobodies backing their talk so let’s get the ball rolling

I wana see 6 plates aside


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

This thread will be interesting 🤣🤣


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Uptonogood said:


> Come lads - those of us who train for strength or sport are gonna have to leave because the boys who train to wear a thong won't let us play with them anymore


This is UKM everyone is 22 stone ripped and bench’s 220kg for reps


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Didn't really pay attention did you?
> 
> If you're calling out, you post first!
> 
> ...


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Come lads - those of us who train for strength or sport are gonna have to leave because the boys who train to wear a thong won't let us play with them anymore


As said, part of the issue is not staying on topic for more than two posts.

Start a "strength call out thread"

And we all agree we won't shot post and be dicks so the threads stay open.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@JohnnyBiggerton1986 
Get pic up lad, prove the haters wrong @Imperitive.Intel is walking around like he owns the place since he called you out


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216318


Noted.

Good shape. Fancy adding PED usage?

They all from the same time period?

And stand by.

Uploading shortly


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216318


Are these before or after your vacation?
Genuine question


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> Noted.
> 
> Good shape. Fancy adding PED usage?
> 
> ...


All from the last month or so yes, running 250mg Test, 250mg Primo and 25mg Anavar. Was running 20mg Turinabol for a week but stopped for now.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Towel said:


> Are these before or after your vacation?
> Genuine question


All from the last month mate.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> As said, part of the issue is not staying on topic for more than two posts.
> 
> Start a "strength call out thread"
> 
> And we all agree we won't shot post and be dicks so the threads stay open.


Ffs Simon - don't take everything so seriously. It's UKM everything is ****ing tongue in cheek here 😂


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> All from the last month mate.


Looking good mate, read your blog this morning weirdly, turned out alright for you in the end to be fair.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Towel said:


> Looking good mate, read your blog this morning weirdly, turned out alright for you in the end to be fair.


Could be better, could be worse but things are shaping up nicely now thankfully.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

We would get more pictures up if people didn't bodyshame for no reason. Don't have to say anything positive but bodyshaming unless that person bodyshames should be discouraged at the very least if it can't be banned by OiOi


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Losing track of the thread there's that many replies. I see that a few of the posers are upset with some of us strength lads wanting a friendly competition. I'd be confident I could do 110kg strict overhead press right now @Uptonogood and will take on your friendly challenge and towel I haven't back squatted in years but can front squat 230kg so I'm happy to take your challenge on aswell so should comfortably rep 230kg on the back squat


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Towel said:


> @JohnnyBiggerton1986
> Get pic up lad, prove the haters wrong @Imperitive.Intel is walking around like he owns the place since he called you out


Seeing as I have pictures posted up on my journal, where I’m 100% candid about my past and present and I have disclaimers saying I look like shit, I don’t need to do this do I.

still waiting for your passport stamps or proof you went to the states whilst Brits were banned though. Would be so easy to provide proof 😂 you’re so butthurt that you mention me on every thread 😂


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@Ste


JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Seeing as I have pictures posted up on my journal, where I’m 100% candid about my past and present and I have disclaimers saying I look like shit, I don’t need to do this do I.
> 
> still waiting for your passport stamps or proof you went to the states whilst Brits were banned though. Would be so easy to provide proof 😂 you’re so butthurt that you mention me on every thread 😂


Well you’re boring ain’t ya


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Seeing as I have pictures posted up on my journal, where I’m 100% candid about my past and present and I have disclaimers saying I look like shit, I don’t need to do this do I.
> 
> still waiting for your passport stamps or proof you went to the states whilst Brits were banned though. Would be so easy to provide proof 😂 you’re so butthurt that you mention me on every thread 😂


Yeah. Besides @Towel you should post up pics first since you called out


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

PaulNe said:


> Losing track of the thread there's that many replies. I see that a few of the posers are upset with some of us strength lads wanting a friendly competition. I'd be confident I could do 110kg strict overhead press right now @Uptonogood and will take on your friendly challenge and towel I haven't back squatted in years but can front squat 230kg so I'm happy to take your challenge on aswell so should comfortably rep 230kg on the back squat


**** that’s me done,230kg would pull my arms off trying to front squat that.

Am I banned now?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Yeah. Besides @Towel you should post up pics first since you called out


are you calling towel out  didnt he just challenge paul to squatting 220?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

So, going from oldest to newest.

Hard to remember specific dates and when the gyms shut but I'll hazard a guess









Only pic I have of my legs. I'd say 2020. They are not as big anymore and a lacking area.









Cutting just before that, maybe 2019-2020








Same.time period.









What I consider my best shape. 86-90kg ish. Beginning of lockdown.









Same.time period.








Currently.








Currently ish.

Now on about 2.5k Cal's a day on a good day.
Training for fun. 
No PEDs.

Best shape ones are MK and ostarine. And LGD.

Have used superdrol. Epi. And several other PHs back in the day. Not touched for years.

Currently 97kg. 

Training through injuries and half assed trying to get back in shape but couldn't really care less.

6 foot 2 inches.
42 years old.

Not pinned anything.

Balls still work.
Penis still works.
Still have hair.
Don't have moobs.

And can, from experience, make changes in my physique relatively easy with changes in diet and training.

Will at some point be on something again, but don't really care at the moment.

Who's next?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Yeah. Besides @Towel you should post up pics first since you called out


You wana throw down brah?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> are you calling towel out  didnt he just challenge paul to squatting 220?


Probably me and @JohnnyBiggerton1986 are. We know he's bigger than us so it's not really about seeing who's more shredded, just seeing who's brave enough to post the pictures regardless of who's bigger. He called Johnny out like 10 times and they rules are you gotta post a pic first. Just tryna follow the rules mate.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Ffs Simon - don't take everything so seriously. It's UKM everything is ****ing tongue in cheek here 😂


I'm aware. But the thread title is simple to understand 😜


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> So, going from oldest to newest.
> 
> Hard to remember specific dates and when the gyms shut but I'll hazard a guess
> View attachment 216319
> ...


I think you're DEFINATELY on gear but take that as a complement because it is, and I'm giving you one anyways; You look amazing! You were brave for going up against DLTBB.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Towel said:


> **** that’s me done,230kg would pull my arms off trying to front squat that.
> 
> Am I banned now?


Don't want you banned. That bet only applied to the bloke benching 50kg while hammering loads of gear and trying to give people advice. Would make the forum go downhill losing people like you. Ours is purely friendly competition


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Probably me and @JohnnyBiggerton1986 are. We know he's bigger than us so it's not really about seeing who's more shredded, just seeing who's brave enough to post the pictures regardless of who's bigger. He called Johnny out like 10 times and they rules are you gotta post a pic first. Just tryna follow the rules mate.


I’m not calling anyone out, because I’m not a tw/-\t


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Don't want you banned. That bet only applied to the bloke benching 50kg while hammering loads of gear and trying to give people advice. Would make the forum go downhill losing people like you. Ours is purely friendly competition


I'm on 250 test and 25mg anadrol whatdoya mean loads and loads of gear.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

simonboyle said:


> So, going from oldest to newest.
> 
> Hard to remember specific dates and when the gyms shut but I'll hazard a guess
> View attachment 216319
> ...


Look sound to be fair. I don’t have a problem with you and think most of your posts are legit. Was just curious to see what you looked like TBH.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216318


Thread locked.......

Nobody likes a show off!

You win 😬


Great shape mate

I really don't have to mindset to count calories, macros or even plan my routine

I'm currently drinking a beer and making a spag bol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Look sound to be fair. I don’t have a problem with you and think most of your posts are legit. Was just curious to see what you looked like TBH.


That's the whole point of the thread buddy.

And cheers, appreciate that


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Probably me and @JohnnyBiggerton1986 are. We know he's bigger than us so it's not really about seeing who's more shredded, just seeing who's brave enough to post the pictures regardless of who's bigger. He called Johnny out like 10 times and they rules are you gotta post a pic first. Just tryna follow the rules mate.


I’ll take a pic Monday or maybe tomorrow as fobbed gym off today to go beach with the Mrs so might go tomorrow if no Monday 

Only got a recent pic that Mrs took trying to wind me up but considering there’s only about 3 pics up I might as well help the thread 

Yes I wear gloves, mainly to piss the lads that wear XXXL hoodies thinking their Dorian but are really a M at best that think wearing gloves make you soft, yet haven’t set foot in any form of combat gym.

Gear
240mg test
400mg dhb 

Can’t use tren or anything strong really as messes up my breathing when training MMA.

Eat whatever I like as I’m naturally tiny so can get away cutting on around 4500 calories.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I'm on 250 test and 25mg anadrol whatdoya mean loads and loads of gear.


You've spoke about dhb and tren and insulin and you shouldn't even be on anything. You're benching 50kg and overhead pressing 20kg and can't deadlift 100kg. You should be on nothing. It's embarrassing


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Towel said:


> I’ll take a pic Monday or maybe tomorrow as fobbed gym off today to go beach with the Mrs so might go tomorrow if no Monday
> 
> Only got a recent pic that Mrs took trying to wind me up but considering there’s only about 3 pics up I might as well help the thread
> 
> ...


Holy shit dude! Well done! You won (obviously) that's an amazing physique. That's my dream physique. What cycle are you on if you don't mind me asking?

*Edit: nevermind you mentioned gear


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Towel said:


> I’ll take a pic Monday or maybe tomorrow as fobbed gym off today to go beach with the Mrs so might go tomorrow if no Monday
> 
> Only got a recent pic that Mrs took trying to wind me up but considering there’s only about 3 pics up I might as well help the thread
> 
> ...


You look sick Towel. Exceeded expectations TBH.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Towel said:


> I’ll take a pic Monday or maybe tomorrow as fobbed gym off today to go beach with the Mrs so might go tomorrow if no Monday
> 
> Only got a recent pic that Mrs took trying to wind me up but considering there’s only about 3 pics up I might as well help the thread
> 
> ...


Good shape mate.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> You've spoke about dhb and tren and insulin and you shouldn't even be on anything. You're benching 50kg and overhead pressing 20kg and can't deadlift 100kg. You should be on nothing. It's embarrassing


It's not like the androgens bind any different to the receptor in untrained individuals


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Towel said:


> I’ll take a pic Monday or maybe tomorrow as fobbed gym off today to go beach with the Mrs so might go tomorrow if no Monday
> 
> Only got a recent pic that Mrs took trying to wind me up but considering there’s only about 3 pics up I might as well help the thread
> 
> ...


you wear gloves because you think other people in the gym don’t like it?

Fvck me you have a low self esteem. Grow up 😅

physique looking good though, even with the self esteem issues


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> It's not like the androgens bind any different to the receptor in untrained individuals


Well they don’t seem to be binding very well with you considering you’re several cycles deep and overhead pressing 20KG..


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> It's not like the androgens bind any different to the receptor in untrained individuals


Steroids will do nothing for a bloke that doesn't know how to train or eat. That is the point. That's why you train naturally first to understand what you're doing and the gear enhances it


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Well they don’t seem to be binding very well with you considering you’re several cycles deep and overhead pressing 20KG..


My first cycle my Bench went up 30kgs. And I looked completely different


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Towel @simonboyle 

Hats off to you both. Looking good guys


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Steroids will do nothing for a bloke that doesn't know how to train or eat. That is the point. That's why you train naturally first to understand what you're doing and the gear enhances it


Okay yeah that works but oh well some people are idiots and I'm on TRT anyways and I wanna be on TRT


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Well they don’t seem to be binding very well with you considering you’re several cycles deep and overhead pressing 20KG..


But his muscle genetics are sh!t…. So he says 

His shoulder to waist ratio makes the girls drop their panties though, even though he’s a virgin…


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

18 months training between pics 2 & 3. First pic 4 years ago.

Used to be 19 stone.

59 in February.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Natty dad bod pics in coming......


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

geezer2005 said:


> 18 months training between pics 2 & 3. First pic 4 years ago.
> 
> Used to be 19 stone.
> 
> ...


Looking good my man.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> My first cycle my Bench went up 30kgs. And I looked completely different


Lets see some pictures from this amazing first cycle then?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

geezer2005 said:


> 18 months training between pics 2 & 3. First pic 4 years ago.
> 
> Used to be 19 stone.
> 
> ...


Dude nice work! Inspiration! I wouldn't know where to find motivation at that age


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Lets see some pictures from this amazing first cycle then?


he’s already made this argument and been destroyed for it. He must’ve forgotten already


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> My first cycle my Bench went up 30kgs. And I looked completely different


Will you stop with this rhetoric of ‘my bench went up 30KG’, it went from 30KG to 60KG which is still the strength of an untrained male.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> Lets see some pictures from this amazing first cycle then?


400 Test 300NPP 40Tbol - 3 months of gear use, might be longer between pictures but how much was I really gaining with my training and none existing diet knowledge during PCT. May have even lost a little.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> 400 Test 300NPP 40Tbol - 3 months of gear use, might be longer between pictures but how much was I really gaining with my training and none existing diet knowledge during PCT. May have even lost a little.


Looks like you caught aids. Who's the lad that gave it to you


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> but how much was I really gaining with my training and none existing diet knowledge during PCT.


**** all.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Looks like you caught aids. Who's the lad that gave it to you


Well I'm actually very happy with my progress thank you very much


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Will you stop with this rhetoric of ‘my bench went up 30KG’, it went from 30KG to 60KG which is still the strength of an untrained male.


I mean I really don't even train for strength, I couldn't give a toss about it personally. Some people do and that's cool, just not for me


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

@Imperitive.Intel

Year ago,
First cycle, 300 test 50 tbol.
Bench was 100kg x 2

Less gear, Crap training and diet but still inclined to say i made way more use of it than you did even with your higher test and NPP use 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










edit: forgot to mention you pinned tren to look like that.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I mean I really don't even train for strength, I couldn't give a toss about it personally. Some people do and that's cool, just not for me


What do you train for if it's not strength?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> @Imperitive.Intel
> 
> Year ago,
> First cycle, 300 test 50 tbol.
> ...


I mean you look great bro, but it's about the transformation. The stark differences in before and afters. You were already looking good bro. I really think I made more of a "transformation", although the bar was really low wasn't it...


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Alex12340 said:


> @Imperitive.Intel
> 
> Year ago,
> First cycle, 300 test 50 tbol.
> ...


And he hasn't got a ridiculous beard either @Imperitive.Intel to top it off


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> What do you train for if it's not strength?


Hypertrophy, I never go below 8 reps. Never.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

My


JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> you wear gloves because you think other people in the gym don’t like it?
> 
> Fvck me you have a low self esteem. Grow up 😅
> 
> physique looking good though, even with the self esteem issues


some lad on a bb forum keeps lowering the old self esteem to be honest so you might be on to something, I’ll try work on it, cheers 







get pic up lad


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Towel said:


> My
> 
> some lad on a bb forum keeps lowering the old self esteem to be honest so you might be on to something, I’ll try work on it, cheers
> 
> ...


no worries, tell me how you get on.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

5'10 Natty (as you can tell) dad bod..... not sure of weight between 15-16 normally. 110kg bench, 38-40kg seated shoulder press, 42s on a good day with a spot with the first one..... 5k in 25 mins and change, so average as £uck all round really...... pics took in other peoples bathrooms as the lighting must have made my cock look decent while pissing...... braced for abuse.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys let's not have this thread deleted giving Intel shyte endlessly. Guys posted pics


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> You look sick Towel. Exceeded expectations TBH.


Cheers mate, don’t have the genes for it like you do but happy enough being able to maintain this look while still fight at a reasonable standard, any bigger and I just can’t fight lol , 

I’m on about my 6th account tbh but used to chat back when you other ‘prominent’ members were still around, we actually have some mutual erm acquaintances but that’s a chat for another day


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Hypertrophy, I never go below 8 reps. Never.


Are you finding it effective and packing on some serious muscle?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Towel said:


> Cheers mate, don’t have the genes for it like you do but happy enough being able to maintain this look while still fight at a reasonable standard, any bigger and I just can’t fight lol ,
> 
> I’m on about my 6th account tbh but used to chat back when you other ‘prominent’ members were still around, we actually have some mutual erm acquaintances but that’s a chat for another day


PM me, curious now.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

D 4 Damage said:


> 5'10 Natty (as you can tell) dad bod..... not sure of weight between 15-16 normally. 110kg bench, 38-40kg seated shoulder press, 42s on a good day with a spot with the first one..... 5k in 25 mins and change, so average as £uck all round really...... pics took in other peoples bathrooms as the lighting must have made my cock look decent while passing...... braced for abuse.
> View attachment 216341
> View attachment 216342
> 
> View attachment 216340


Numbers sound good and 25 minute 5KM is sound for a weightlifter IMO. A lot probably couldn’t do 5KM without stopping.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

D 4 Damage said:


> 5'10 Natty (as you can tell) dad bod..... not sure of weight between 15-16 normally. 110kg bench, 38-40kg seated shoulder press, 42s on a good day with a spot with the first one..... 5k in 25 mins and change, so average as £uck all round really...... pics took in other peoples bathrooms as the lighting must have made my cock look decent while passing...... braced for abuse.
> View attachment 216341
> View attachment 216342
> 
> View attachment 216340


Plenty muscle on you mate. If you cut you've got the base for a good physique


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Guys let's not have this thread deleted giving Intel shyte endlessly. Guys posted pics


Precisely.

Can give him shite on every other thread. Let's try and keep this as what it is.

MODs, if anything, just delete posts. Please keep thread open.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Towel said:


> Cheers mate, don’t have the genes for it like you do but happy enough being able to maintain this look while still fight at a reasonable standard, any bigger and I just can’t fight lol ,
> 
> I’m on about my 6th account tbh but used to chat back when you other ‘prominent’ members were still around, we actually have some mutual erm acquaintances but that’s a chat for another day


Nudge, nudge, wink, wink


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> PM me, curious now.


.


----------



## Ironpump86 (9 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> For those of you who want to call out a certain member over their physique.
> 
> If you wanna slate someone's physique post your pic or GTFO
> 
> ...


I’m calling out that knob head @Ironpump86 lets see what you look like now you’ve ran out of Strom products you melt!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A before and after





And not just the hair........


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216344
> 
> View attachment 216343
> 
> ...


Nice door them mate 20 quid b and q


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> Nice door them mate 20 quid b and q


About 14 years ago that pic, don't get confused which way around they are


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> Numbers sound good and 25 minute 5KM is sound for a weightlifter IMO. A lot probably couldn’t do 5KM without stopping.


Thanks, dropped the bench too 100kg over the last 4-5weeks as have been steadily doing 3 to 4 reps on 110 for what seems like years, plus training partners dropped off the radar, up'd reps on other bits too to see if makes a bit of difference size wise.... Still hitting 38's/40's on shoulders for reps. Always seem to have a 5k in the tank even if I don't run for a few weeks


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> About 14 years ago that pic, don't get confused which way around they are


Tenner then mate  . Hair gives away the order. In all seriousness massive difference in the pictures


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

PaulNe said:


> Plenty muscle on you mate. If you cut you've got the base for a good physique


Thanks mate, serious lack off self discipline with food, mainly chocolate & sweet shite prevents me from being in good nick, always seem too feel ****ed when training if I do try and tidy things up diet wise. Totally get what you're saying though could do with dropping a stone and see where I'm at


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216344
> 
> View attachment 216343
> 
> ...


Hi mate, where did you go for you're hair transplant?


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

D 4 Damage said:


> Hi mate, where did you go for you're hair transplant?


That’s a syrup


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> About 14 years ago that pic, don't get confused which way around they are


All seriousness you're like a fine wine mukkka.....


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

D 4 Damage said:


> All seriousness you're like a fine wine mukkka.....


Dry and red?


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Dry and red?


No, crisp and white


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> All seriousness you're like a fine wine mukkka.....


I eat drink often and eat well, don't track any food.
I try and train 4-5 times a week

I'm 46 and my aim is to be in better shape than most (obviously not the serious trainers



Admittedly I use aas as a crutch for the diet and training but I've never denied that


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216344
> 
> View attachment 216343
> 
> ...


Nice tattoos btw


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> No, crisp and white


I've just realized. This conversation is totally off topic. Mods can you please delete anything that doesn't consist of pictures of people tanned up and in thongs. Cheers


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> Dry and red?


Who's rattled your cage tonight???


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Look at us all playing nicely. Bravo gentlemen


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Nice tattoos btw


Don't take the piss, that's my job


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

PaulNe said:


> Dry and red?


A red in that pic in the sea..... hope there's no follow up questions, as I've just shot my wine knowledge


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Who's rattled your cage tonight???


I was hoping to rattle your cage! 😘


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Crazy how quite forums are these days this threads probably the most active in a year yet if it was 5-6 years ago it would’ve of been about 20 pages long by now


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> I was hoping to rattle your cage! 😘


You might be strong but I've not seen your face yet......



I'll decide then if you can give me a little rattle


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Don't take the piss, that's my job


I wanna get a sleeve done one day, Im just waiting till I get big


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> You might be strong but I've not seen your face yet......
> 
> 
> 
> I'll decide then if you can give me a little rattle


You don't look at the mantelpiece while you're poking the fire


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> You don't look at the mantelpiece while you're poking the fire


Believe me, if we are doing this, then I'm going to be staring deep into your eyes


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

First cycle:


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> I eat drink often and eat well, don't track any food.
> I try and train 4-5 times a week
> 
> I'm 46 and my aim is to be in better shape than most (obviously not the serious trainers
> ...


Obviously put the working at the gym & obviously love the game, defo in good nick, plus training consistently with little injury there's a lot to be said for that.
Nothing wrong with aas imo, still got too put the work in with trying and diet to not look shite. 

Did some long-ass cycles late teens & early 20's, never mega dose's but some long ones, 36 now so think of myself as natty?? Having be 10 years or more. Do keep toying with jumping on but keep talking myself out of it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> Obviously put the working at the gym & obviously love the game, defo in good nick, plus training consistently with little injury there's a lot to be said for that.
> Nothing wrong with aas imo, still got too put the work in with trying and diet to not look shite.
> 
> Did some long-ass cycles late teens & early 20's, never mega dose's but some long ones, 36 now so think of myself as natty?? Having be 10 years or more. Do keep toying with jumping on but keep talking myself out of it


I've had a few injuries but not really gym related. 

Broke both wrists and have a plate in my left one. 
Snapped my bicep tendon and had surgery to resttach it with titanium wires and hooks. Left arm 
Left shoulder I've had ACL surgery
Left scapula is winged.....



Other than that, I've been OK 😬 

Had lots of lay offs because of them. 
Shoulder is pretty crap now and can't do any overhead pressing or flat bench work


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> I've had a few injuries but not really gym related.
> 
> Broke both wrists and have a plate in my left one.
> Snapped my bicep tendon and had surgery to resttach it with titanium wires and hooks. Left arm
> ...


Hows that bicep now?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Hypertrophy, I never go below 8 reps. Never.


Eat more food then because your not growing


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> I've had a few injuries but not really gym related.
> 
> Broke both wrists and have a plate in my left one.
> Snapped my bicep tendon and had surgery to resttach it with titanium wires and hooks. Left arm
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhit......! i'll edit the post too "training consistently with a shed load of injuries"


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Alex12340 said:


> Hows that bicep now?


Cocaine fueled arm wrestle?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Alex12340 said:


> Hows that bicep now?


Pretty good to be honest, rarely know I've had it done other than a big scar 

Just my shoulder that gives me grief


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> Cocaine fueled arm wrestle?


Pretty much this.........


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> Cocaine fueled arm wrestle?


Did you read my injury thread???


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> Pretty much this.........


Seen some awful vids....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Alex12340 said:


> Hows that bicep now?





Alex12340 said:


> Hows that bicep now?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216354


Going to be thinking about that with my next curls. Have always cringed at every video of the tears it doesnt look too pleasant.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

PaulNe said:


> Losing track of the thread there's that many replies. I see that a few of the posers are upset with some of us strength lads wanting a friendly competition. I'd be confident I could do 110kg strict overhead press right now @Uptonogood and will take on your friendly challenge and towel I haven't back squatted in years but can front squat 230kg so I'm happy to take your challenge on aswell so should comfortably rep 230kg on the back squat


Thats a manly front squat mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> I don't do physique pictures but I'm happy for a call out off anyone for a video of a lift. I'm confident I could beat the vast majority on most major compound lifts. Anybody can prove me wrong if they wish to try. I'll also make a bet with @Imperitive.Intel. the terms of the bet are he can pick any compound movement and I bet that I can lift more than 2.5x what he can. If he accepts the bet and loses he must leave the forum. If I lose the bet then I must leave the forum


****ing 100% can beat you at necking a 6 pack of snickers...and dont give me this pish about it not being a 'compound movement', you gotta walk down the stairs (mini squats) push the kitchen door open (one arm bench) open the cupboard door (single arm row) lift the packet from the bottom shelf (deadlift) ....

come at me bro 👄


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 216318


**** you 


simonboyle said:


> So, going from oldest to newest.
> 
> Hard to remember specific dates and when the gyms shut but I'll hazard a guess
> View attachment 216319
> ...


**** you too 


Towel said:


> View attachment 216328


**** you 


geezer2005 said:


> 18 months training between pics 2 & 3. First pic 4 years ago.
> 
> Used to be 19 stone.
> 
> ...


**** you too


Alex12340 said:


> @Imperitive.Intel
> 
> Year ago,
> First cycle, 300 test 50 tbol.
> ...


**** you aswell 


G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216344
> 
> View attachment 216343
> 
> ...


**** you even more 


G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216354


offt mate thats a sore one 


shane278 said:


> View attachment 216358





shane278 said:


> View attachment 216360


**** you too











In all serious lads really nice work, props to you all as we all know that shit takes hard work, dedication and consistency.
💗


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

vlb said:


> **** you
> 
> 
> **** you too
> ...


What about Habib aka imperitive.intel ? He posted pics too 😉


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> What about Habib aka imperitive.intel ? He posted pics too 😉


If that's you in your Avi from before you have very good ab genes


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> What about Habib aka imperitive.intel ? He posted pics too 😉


yeah **** him too, imo anyone who goes and improves any aspect of their lives with effort and dedication deserves a **** you but the ones i highlighted were the ones that really got my willy tingling 🤣 🤣


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

vlb said:


> yeah *** him too, imo anyone who goes and improves any aspect of their lives with effort and dedication deserves a *** you but the ones i highlighted were the ones that really got my willy tingling 🤣 🤣


<3 

Yeah I'm small boi.


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

vlb said:


> yeah *** him too, imo anyone who goes and improves any aspect of their lives with effort and dedication deserves a *** you but the ones i highlighted were the ones that really got my willy tingling 🤣 🤣


Grab the Vaseline and get on chaturbate lad


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> If that's you in your Avi from before you have very good ab genes


Yeah the photo is also on my journal. That’s what abs looks like when you have built some muscle


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

shane278 said:


> View attachment 216360


Minis 2 points for professional photo shoots 😜


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Height 181.5cm
First pic 2016 84kg estimated bodyfat
Second pic 2018 87kg dexa scan bf 19%
Third pic 2019 88.5kg dexa scan body fat 18%
All natural.
diet is what holds me back due to strange/long unforeseen work hours and locations.
2016 I was still boxing so staying lean was much easier.
Injuries/niggles now make doing the absurd amounts of cardio more difficult than before.
Not really here calling out anyone.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> All natural
> Height 181.5cm
> First pic 2016 84kg estimated bodyfat
> Second pic 2018 87kg dexa scan bf 19%
> ...


Your username made me think you were older... or do you just look young?

How do you know who Jeremy Beadle is?

He stopped doing You've Been Framed in 1997.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Your username made me think you were older... or do you just look young?
> 
> How do you know who Jeremy Beadle is?
> 
> He stopped doing You've Been Framed in 1997.


I’m in my 30s mate.
Jeremy beadle was a uk household name was he not?
Watch out Beadles about?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> All natural
> Height 181.5cm
> First pic 2016 84kg estimated bodyfat
> Second pic 2018 87kg dexa scan bf 19%
> ...


Your face looks familiar


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Your face looks familiar


I’m all over the gay section on pornhub, could be where familiarity strikes…


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m all over the gay section on pornhub, could be where familiarity strikes…


In the interracial beastiality section, I'm very specific in my genres


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I’m in my 30s mate.
> Jeremy beadle was a uk household name was he not?
> Watch out Beadles about?


Maybe you just have good skin then, your body looks early 20's to me.

Beadle would have been off the TV before you were born if that was the case. My mistake.


----------



## Itsmeyoudog20 (7 mo ago)

I'll post my pshyique later for you guys to take the p1ss out of don't even care, think I need to hear it as obviously doing something wrong, go to gym 4-5 days a week and eating a good diet currently cutting yet look like absolute shite and that I don't train


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Maybe you just have good skin then, your body looks early 20's to me.
> 
> Beadle would have been off the TV before you were born if that was the case. My mistake.


I’ll take that compliment. 
wish I felt like I was in my early 20s, back when you could take absolute liberties with yourself.
Feels like light years ago!
Doesn’t long term PED use age you’re skin?
YBF, gladiators, stars in their eyes etc all a staple in my house as a youngster.
I’ve got a nephew in his 20s!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Itsmeyoudog20 said:


> I'll post my pshyique later for you guys to take the p1ss out of don't even care, think I need to hear it as obviously doing something wrong, go to gym 4-5 days a week and eating a good diet currently cutting yet look like absolute shite and that I don't train


Hopefully this thread is to encourage and motivate people, not to be negative towards each other 




Well, mostly anyway


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Hopefully this thread is to encourage and motivate people, not to be negative towards each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fight or flight innit.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Hopefully this thread is to encourage and motivate people, not to be negative towards each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to rename it "physique appreciation thread" instead positive thread so far


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Thread title changed


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

about 3-6 months old pics fat bastard now.

no ****.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Trenbaloney said:


> about 3-6 months old pics fat bastard now.
> 
> no ****.


Dude you have an amazing waist! Stay shredded brah. That's my ideal physique if anything but I say that all the time at different physiques lol. Always changing my mind.


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Dude you have an amazing waist! Stay shredded brah. That's my ideal physique if anything but I say that all the time at different physiques lol. Always changing my mind.


To keep shredded like that is hard work. Im at that stage at the moment. Calorie deficit, fasted cardio first thing, and more cardio in the evening.

Cant wait to start bulking again when I can have a good feed!!!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Pic 7: 4 months ago??? Idk 

Pic 6: 2 months ago 

Pic #5: 1 Month ago

Pic 1: Last Week (or the week before idk) 

Rest of Pics: Today

Also check out my favourite coat. Was banging from the Gucci Store. Joking..., H&M.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Pic 7: 4 months ago??? Idk
> 
> Pic 6: 2 months ago
> 
> ...


You circumcised?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Pic 7: 4 months ago??? Idk
> 
> Pic 6: 2 months ago
> 
> ...


Do seem to have some fat around the nipple area, will be getting some Nolvadex ASAP.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> You circumcised?
> 
> 
> View attachment 216435


Yeah bro, also 6.3 inches of goodness.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Yeah bro, also 6.3 inches of goodness.


Very precise, how often do you measure it?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> Very precise, how often do you measure it?


Once last year


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> You circumcised?


Reckon you're taking 'physique appreciation' too far


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Reckon you're taking 'physique appreciation' too far


Well, I dont mind. Appreciation is appreciation xD


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TURBS said:


> Reckon you're taking 'physique appreciation' too far


All attributes are to be admired


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

6ft 2
Just turned 30 years old
Trained from 20-24 using a few PEDs (test, eq, primo) here and there (maybe 3 or 4 half hearted cycles) but not training and eating properly. Was just partying.

Not touched any gear since 24 so trained natural for the past 6 years

28 years Old









29









29








30 - with a 7 month old baby, full dad life has now commenced









edit: found another 1 from last year below about 3 months before baby was born (29 years old)


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Yeah bro, also 6.3 inches of goodness.


Bonner or flop?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Cronus said:


> Bonner or flop?


The former obviously


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Pic 7: 4 months ago??? Idk
> 
> Pic 6: 2 months ago
> 
> ...


You should do those short vids showing folk how to build massive muscleZ using special techniques, exercises and supplements. 👍🏾


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> You circumcised?
> 
> 
> View attachment 216435


It's like a penis 



Only smaller


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> It's like a penis
> 
> 
> 
> Only smaller


Micro dick?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Micro dick?


You called?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You called?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

At least we all train, most geezers be looking like this.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> At least we all train, most geezers be looking like this.


You can't comment without a pic for validation


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 216344
> 
> View attachment 216343
> 
> ...


Look better bald mate. Glad to see some of us can grow old gracefull

Keep these photos ready to post whenever someone posts about finasteride or hair transplants.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Do seem to have some fat around the nipple area, will be getting some Nolvadex ASAP.


Dem der South Asian genes.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

G-man99 said:


> You can't comment without a pic for validation


Check mate!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> At least we all train, most geezers be looking like this.


Where did you get my after pic from?!? 
Looking big ain't I!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

I'm calling out @js77. If he posts a pic he's defo gonna win but I doubt he will. In the meantime I'm gonna call him teeny tiny twinkle toes.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I'm calling out @js77. If he posts a pic he's defo gonna win but I doubt he will. In the meantime I'm gonna call him teeny tiny twinkle toes.


Lol, the blokes short but fookin BIG.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, the blokes short but fookin BIG.


Powerlifter big or bodybuilder big. I respect both, but I like bodybuilding waaaay more


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I'm calling out @js77. If he posts a pic he's defo gonna win but I doubt he will. In the meantime I'm gonna call him teeny tiny twinkle toes.


Posted one ten minutes ago you peshwary naan bread


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Powerlifter big or bodybuilder big. I respect both, but I like bodybuilding waaaay more


BB. Dat Blocky mass innit @js77


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

js77 said:


> Posted one ten minutes ago you peshwary naan bread


Thanks for the compliment because that's delicious. And where is this pic bro. Link it for me


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just coming to the end of my first "shred". tried to take some decent pics in the gym, but the lighting doesn't show the separation as well as I wanted, but.....

Ill add the before pic again, to show the 18 months difference. Dont forget either, 4 years previous I was a 19 stone suicidal mess!!


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

geezer2005 said:


> Just coming to the end of my first "shred". tried to take some decent pics in the gym, but the lighting doesn't show the separation as well as I wanted, but.....
> 
> Ill add the before pic again, to show the 18 months difference. Dont forget either, 4 years previous I was a 19 stone suicidal mess!!
> 
> ...


Looking good brother.
bar the ink could be a different bloke all together.
Keep up the excellent work.
Hope after my first cycle I can make a big transformation like this.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

This is like gayest thread yet


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jackoffblades said:


> This is like gayest thread yet


It started life as a call out thread but everyone played nice so I changed the title


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> This is like gayest thread yet


Pics or no involvement, the rules have been agreed already 

But only because I like you Jack, I'll put one up for you that I took last time we trained


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Pics or no involvement, the rules have been agreed already
> 
> But only because I like you Jack, I'll put one up for you that I took last time we trained
> 
> View attachment 216614


Well I'm certainly going that way haha.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well I'm certainly going that way haha.
> View attachment 216621


Why are you wearing fancy dress, on the way to a party??

Or is this just casual wear?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

G-man99 said:


> Why are you wearing fancy dress, on the way to a party??
> 
> Or is this just casual wear?


I'm ugly so I keep the mask on all the time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm ugly so I keep the mask on all the time


Fair point 🤡


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Underneath that mask it’s actually shadrack dingle


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Underneath that mask it’s actually shadrack dingle


I had to Google who that was. I still don't get it.

Was that character also a fan of an adult beverage..?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> I had to Google who that was. I still don't get it.
> 
> Was that character also a fan of an adult beverage..?


You’d be correct in your estimations. 
shadrack truly was a lifetime fan of the adult beverage.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well I'm certainly going that way haha.
> View attachment 216621


Fair play to you Jack. Looking better than your verbal nonsense suggests. Good sh1t dude 👊


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Oioi said:


> Fair play to you Jack. Looking better than your verbal nonsense suggests. Good sh1t dude 👊


 that was just a teaser. If you want more subscribe to my only fans. Full nude pics available


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Figured I'd post one now I've eventually got a pic I'm happy with. 

5 years without training. Half way into second cycle. Generally doing a reasonably high amount of cardio. Currently 86kg and chubbier than this image dipicts imo.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216845
> 
> 
> Figured I'd post one now I've eventually got a pic I'm happy with.
> ...


Looking good mate 👍


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216845
> 
> 
> Figured I'd post one now I've eventually got a pic I'm happy with.
> ...


Hench.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Taken last week or so, at the start of my cut. Will get down to around 10% bodyfat, have a week off everything, then start growing again for a show next year.

Edit: mine got eff all reactions so I'm pulling it 😂 will repost when my bodyfat is lower.


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216845
> 
> 
> Figured I'd post one now I've eventually got a pic I'm happy with.
> ...


great!


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 216845
> 
> 
> Figured I'd post one now I've eventually got a pic I'm happy with.
> ...


What's a typical leg day look like for you bud?

I can't squat anymore but train legs twice a week going heavy with good form on leg press, extensions, curls and calf raises all on plate machines. Although I have good development above the knee, I just can't get the quad muscle popping out further up the leg.

Great conditioning, especially after a 5 year lay off.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Vic90 said:


> Taken last week or so, at the start of my cut. Will get down to around 10% bodyfat, have a week off everything, then start growing again for a show next year.
> 
> Edit: mine got eff all reactions so I'm pulling it 😂 will repost when my bodyfat is lower.


Don’t be daft lad. I’m sure you look decent if
your avi is you


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DarkKnight said:


> Don’t be daft lad. I’m sure you look decent of your avi is you


It is, I'll re add the pic now.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Always far less impressive with higher bodyfat

@Oioi making me want the tren!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

knuckleheed2 said:


> What's a typical leg day look like for you bud?
> 
> I can't squat anymore but train legs twice a week going heavy with good form on leg press, extensions, curls and calf raises all on plate machines. Although I have good development above the knee, I just can't get the quad muscle popping out further up the leg.
> 
> Great conditioning, especially after a 5 year lay off.


Identical to you atm mate. Haven't squatted since February ish, a mix of high and low rep on leg press, sometimes I'll do a few single leg extensions, mainly high reps with a good pause and extension at the top. I also train legs twise a week. I keep leg days very simple.

I also do all kinds of cycling which I think has helped shape wise. I do road, MTB, DH and velodrome till they closed the Manchester center


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Vic90 said:


> Always far less impressive with higher bodyfat
> 
> @Oioi making me want the tren!
> 
> View attachment 216867


I only managed 4 weeks of tren dude 😂

I do train legs as a priority really, love it. 

You also posted your pic pretty late on, give it time mate.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> I only managed 4 weeks of tren dude 😂
> 
> I do train legs as a priority really, love it.
> 
> You also posted your pic pretty late on, give it time mate.


I'm contemplating adding 150mg a week tren acetate. I'm currently doing 400mg test 300mg mast, nice feel good stack for me and I grow nicely on it. 

Although we get lighter, leaner physiques always look better.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Vic90 said:


> I'm contemplating adding 150mg a week tren acetate. I'm currently doing 400mg test 300mg mast, nice feel good stack for me and I grow nicely on it.
> 
> Although we get lighter, leaner physiques always look better.


Most definitely! 

Tren wasn't fun this time around, dropped it to 200mg down from 4 and sleep was still terrible so dropped it all together.


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Oioi said:


> Identical to you atm mate. Haven't squatted since February ish, a mix of high and low rep on leg press, sometimes I'll do a few single leg extensions, mainly high reps with a good pause and extension at the top. I also train legs twise a week. I keep leg days very simple.
> 
> I also do all kinds of cycling which I think has helped shape wise. I do road, MTB, DH and velodrome till they closed the Manchester center


Haven't really tried the pause before. Will start to incorporate. I switch between single and double leg extensions every few months. I also set my cross trainer on a constant incline and do 30 mins 4-5 times a week, but I sometimes wonder if that is hindering recovery on my legs.

Thanks for sharing the inspirational pictures along with all the other guys, it really does push me on. Will try and post something up in the next few months.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Vic90 said:


> Always far less impressive with higher bodyfat
> 
> @Oioi making me want the tren!
> 
> View attachment 216867


Looking good man. Little bit of extra size on the chest and proportions will be ideal.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

knuckleheed2 said:


> Haven't really tried the pause before. Will start to incorporate. I switch between single and double leg extensions every few months. I also set my cross trainer on a constant incline and do 30 mins 4-5 times a week, but I sometimes wonder if that is hindering recovery on my legs.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the inspirational pictures along with all the other guys, it really does push me on. Will try and post something up in the next few months.


I'm always cycling or running decent distances so I'm not overly convinced by this hinderance theory tbh


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Looking good man. Little bit of extra size on the chest and proportions will be ideal.


Cheers mate. Not disagreeing that my chest must come up (it all must come up!) But the lighting didn't do me any favours either. No shadows just straight on light. 

I'll upload another one when the bodyfat has come down and get some better lighting. This one was completely relaxed and I'm not sure what class I'll compete in, my old coach said I'd be better off in classic BB but physique will be a good starting point too.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody got any physique update pics? 

Summer cut progress?


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

Been doing weights since last March, Id got unfit during lockdown and decided to sort that out. 

I’m 45, on prescribed TRT of 84mg testosterone a week.

I did a few cycles last one in 2002. I’m trying to hit a few goals with the weights before doing proper cycles again.

Yes my calves are shit 😂😂 fixing that before doing a cycle is one of the goals


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Vic90 said:


> Anybody got any physique update pics?
> 
> Summer cut progress?











I think they’re all new since my original post on page 2. Should get some with a big difference by September as I will add a little bit of Tren to my cycle before I go on holiday.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

ArnoldIsNumeroUno said:


> Been doing weights since last March, Id got unfit during lockdown and decided to sort that out.
> 
> I’m 45, on prescribed TRT of 84mg testosterone a week.
> 
> ...


Looking great man.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217315
> 
> I think they’re all new since my original post on page 2. Should get some with a big difference by September as I will add a little bit of Tren to my cycle before I go on holiday.


Solid as always @DLTBB


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Couple weeks back


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Oioi said:


> View attachment 217323
> 
> View attachment 217324
> 
> ...


Is that a ruby on your hand? Was yer ma called Ruby?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Is that a ruby on your hand? Was yer ma called Ruby?


Its a shite diamond, mi mams dead


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Oioi said:


> Its a shite diamond, mi mams dead


Any particular reason you have a red diamond on your hand though? Just curious.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Any particular reason you have a red diamond on your hand though? Just curious.


Nope. Young and stupid. Drew it on my hand on the toilet at work and decided THIS, now this is a piece of art I want for life. 15 years later I'm reminiscing with a dude online about my toilet artwork.

Have you posted in the thread?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Its a shite diamond, mi mams dead


I've got a shite diamond on my hand/finger too


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Lay off his blood diamond and appreciate that he’s looking hench.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Lay off his blood diamond and appreciate that he’s looking hench.


I'm waiting for @BelfastGuy82 to post a pic 🤔


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Most recent pictures. Currently 73.6kg bulking up. Legs are definitely lagging behind


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> Lay off his blood diamond and appreciate that he’s looking hench.


I wasn't slaggin' his diamond, just wanted to know what it was about. Looks fine to me.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

Oioi said:


> I'm waiting for @BelfastGuy82 to post a pic 🤔


I'm currently failing to increase my old man testosterone levels, and I've spent a lot of time eating just 2 meals a day trying and failing to beat diabetes. (couldn't even make it down into pre-diabetes)

So I wouldn't expect a pic from me anytime soon, if ever. Life just ain't working out for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BelfastGuy82 said:


> I'm currently failing to increase my old man testosterone levels, and I've spent a lot of time eating just 2 meals a day trying and failing to beat diabetes. (couldn't even make it down into pre-diabetes)
> 
> So I wouldn't expect a pic from me anytime soon, if ever. Life just ain't working out for me.


Put that cheesecake down then.....








Seriously though, keep fighting mate


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> View attachment 217333
> 
> View attachment 217334
> View attachment 217335
> ...


Think what you need to do is learn how to take a picture 😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Think what you need to do is learn how to take a picture 😂


Care to give photography lessons?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Alex12340 said:


> Care to give photography lessons?


Oh baby!

Stop flirting


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alex12340 said:


> Care to give photography lessons?


All about lighting and practice. Until I got back into training I'd never taken a physique pic, 500 test shots later they're pretty decent.


----------



## BelfastGuy82 (Oct 16, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> Put that cheesecake down then.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was meant to be my celebration cheesecake for beating diabetes though. When the test results didn't go my way, I just ate it anyway.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I'm calling out @js77. If he posts a pic he's defo gonna win but I doubt he will. In the meantime I'm gonna call him teeny tiny twinkle toes.


















mid 50’s and haven’t trainied more than twice a week for the last year due to torn RD and a grade 2 ham tease.
Planning on getting six months injury free training and eating behind me and then look at a Master show.. are you offering a PT service intel dear boy?
And in the meantime please don’t stop with the toe comments. I like them. Cheers


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

js77 said:


> View attachment 217676
> View attachment 217677
> 
> mid 50’s and haven’t trainied more than twice a week for the last year due to torn RD and a grade 2 ham tease.
> ...


Large and shapely in all the right places, especially considering the reduced training frequency. The fact you kept your diet tight shows - nice one mate. Reckon you'll smash that Masters.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Vic90 said:


> Large and shapely in all the right places, especially considering the reduced training frequency. The fact you kept your diet tight shows - nice one mate. Reckon you'll smash that Masters.


His diet sheet reads like the M&S Christmas adverts for luxury treats....... 


With the addition of yumnuts for Pre and Post workout fuel


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> His diet sheet reads like the M&S Christmas adverts for luxury treats.......
> 
> 
> With the addition of yumnuts for Pre and Post workout fuel


Ffs 🤣


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

G-man99 said:


> His diet sheet reads like the M&S Christmas adverts for luxury treats.......
> 
> 
> With the addition of yumnuts for Pre and Post workout fuel


Only the best for the captain!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

js77 said:


> Only the best for the captain!!


Birds eye. 😁


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> View attachment 217676
> View attachment 217677
> 
> mid 50’s and haven’t trainied more than twice a week for the last year due to torn RD and a grade 2 ham tease.
> ...


Mid 50s yeah whatever lad


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Mid 50s yeah whatever lad


I know mate, most people think I’m early 30’s at most x


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

js77 said:


> I know mate, most people think I’m early 30’s at most x


No......no they don't 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

simonboyle said:


> No......no they don't 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Just so nasty Simon


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

js77 said:


> Just so nasty Simon


You like it nasty, you dirty old man!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Birds eye. 😁


Japs eye 🙋🏿‍♂️


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

js77 said:


> Japs eye 🙋🏿‍♂️


They’re whaling ships you cod eye.


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 217315
> 
> I think they’re all new since my original post on page 2. Should get some with a big difference by September as I will add a little bit of Tren to my cycle before I go on holiday.


Literal definition of a Chad. How old are you


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

KaceyA said:


> Literal definition of a Chad. How old are you


17.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

KaceyA said:


> Literal definition of a Chad. How old are you


Da-fuqks Chad stand for?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

D 4 Damage said:


> Da-fuqks Chad stand for?


zoomer lingo for attractive buff dude


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Just googled it, the definition sounds pretty positive??

Apparently created by something called "4chan" a 'incell community' bit of a contradiction?


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

KaceyA said:


> zoomer lingo for attractive buff dude


Da-fuqks a zoomer? Is it like a rooster?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

D 4 Damage said:


> Just googled it, the definition sounds pretty positive??
> 
> Apparently created by something called "4chan" a 'incell community' bit of a contradiction?
> View attachment 218355


idk about that man. it just means good looking buff guy 😂


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

D 4 Damage said:


> Da-fuqks a zoomer? Is it like a rooster?


Zoomer means born between 1996-2005


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

D 4 Damage said:


> Da-fuqks Chad stand for?


Country in Africa mate


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

KaceyA said:


> Literal definition of a Chad. How old are you


You're an incel 😂😂😂😂

When I was like 17 I stumbled on the website. Got banned for being "blue pilled"/normal/not pathetic


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> /normal/not pathetic


Sounds like an unfair ban.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

TankSlapp said:


> Agreed
> 
> This thread is worth saving, but it needs cleaning up.


@TURBS a quick clean up would be appreciated if possible 😎


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Oioi said:


> @TURBS a quick clean up would be appreciated if possible 😎


Done.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

not contributed yet so here is mine


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TURBS said:


> Done.


Did someone get banned? Couldn't see the posts before your clean up. May just be someone I've blocked too


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

You can't post that shite here mate, only people who talk a lot of crap and are built like a pound of mince in a half pound bag post here! 🤣🤣🤣


Good size and shape mate. Quality results 


gymaddict1986 said:


> not contributed yet so here is mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 218362
> ...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> You can't post that shite here mate, only people who talk a lot of crap and are built like a pound of mince in a half pound bag post here! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> Good size and shape mate. Quality results


Haha thanks buddy . Appreciate that


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Did someone get banned? Couldn't see the posts before your clean up. May just be someone I've blocked too


No just a quick tidy up of the off topic stuff.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@gymaddict1986 👊


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Literally the only thread we're all nice to each other, don't need a random shyte slinging match mid way.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Literally the only thread we're all nice to each other, don't need a random shyte slinging match mid way.


Piss off.


----------



## d.ltss (Jul 31, 2021)

Wanted to jump on here after hearing people calling each other out. 3 blasts (and a half where I ran Tren and cut it off after 4 weeks because of horrific tendinitis)

started around 63kg. Now 82. First pics dated around July 2021 then the others both on this current cycle.

19kg of mass added, 4500+ calories a day consistently (including when cruising). Now around 5500 a day.

the perks of doing your research before getting on gear and finding trustworthy labs.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

d.ltss said:


> Wanted to jump on here after hearing people calling each other out. 3 blasts (and a half where I ran Tren and cut it off after 4 weeks because of horrific tendinitis)
> 
> started around 63kg. Now 82. First pics dated around July 2021 then the others both on this current cycle.
> 
> ...


Well done mate looking good. Top progress


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

d.ltss said:


> Wanted to jump on here after hearing people calling each other out. 3 blasts (and a half where I ran Tren and cut it off after 4 weeks because of horrific tendinitis)
> 
> started around 63kg. Now 82. First pics dated around July 2021 then the others both on this current cycle.
> 
> ...


The thread started out a call out thread but quickly turned positive 👊 it's still used when people start slagging folk off tho. Definitely helps to keep people humble imo. 

Looking good! Glad to have new posters


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

d.ltss said:


> Wanted to jump on here after hearing people calling each other out. 3 blasts (and a half where I ran Tren and cut it off after 4 weeks because of horrific tendinitis)
> 
> started around 63kg. Now 82. First pics dated around July 2021 then the others both on this current cycle.
> 
> ...


That last line🏆


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@EpicSquats why you squeezing in a like on a 6 month old pic like I wouldn't notice. Take your fake love back across that mancunian border 😂


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> @EpicSquats why you squeezing in a like on a 6 month old pic like I wouldn't notice. Take your fake love back across that mancunian border 😂


second that, he must just be appreciating us


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alex12340 said:


> second that, he must just be appreciating us


Epic on a stealth wank / bro love


----------



## ArnoldIsNumeroUno (7 mo ago)

d.ltss said:


> Wanted to jump on here after hearing people calling each other out. 3 blasts (and a half where I ran Tren and cut it off after 4 weeks because of horrific tendinitis)
> 
> started around 63kg. Now 82. First pics dated around July 2021 then the others both on this current cycle.
> 
> ...


Excellent progress, got some good density there too.


----------



## Worcs238matt (Jun 22, 2021)

d.ltss said:


> Wanted to jump on here after hearing people calling each other out. 3 blasts (and a half where I ran Tren and cut it off after 4 weeks because of horrific tendinitis)
> 
> started around 63kg. Now 82. First pics dated around July 2021 then the others both on this current cycle.
> 
> ...


Fair play…out of genuine interest you mind me asking what a typical day of eating looks like for you on those kinda calories? 

I’m eating at 3200 a day on a bulk and I track via apps in all honesty i just can’t imagine trying to get in those kinda numbers I feel constantly full all the time. I’m trying to change my diet to more calorie dense foods but am finding it quite challenging without going properly dirty. What do you use as “fillers” so to speak to get those extra calories without wanting to be sick 😁


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Worcs238matt said:


> Fair play…out of genuine interest you mind me asking what a typical day of eating looks like for you on those kinda calories?
> 
> I’m eating at 3200 a day on a bulk and I track via apps in all honesty i just can’t imagine trying to get in those kinda numbers I feel constantly full all the time. I’m trying to change my diet to more calorie dense foods but am finding it quite challenging without going properly dirty. What do you use as “fillers” so to speak to get those extra calories without wanting to be sick 😁


You need to up the fats. When I do it I'm adding fish oil and olive oil to everything 😂 and drinking some of the calories too


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Worcs238matt said:


> Fair play…out of genuine interest you mind me asking what a typical day of eating looks like for you on those kinda calories?
> 
> I’m eating at 3200 a day on a bulk and I track via apps in all honesty i just can’t imagine trying to get in those kinda numbers I feel constantly full all the time. I’m trying to change my diet to more calorie dense foods but am finding it quite challenging without going properly dirty. What do you use as “fillers” so to speak to get those extra calories without wanting to be sick 😁


Uncle jack’s protein flapjacks. White chocolate + Strawberry. 18g protein 400+ cals and goes down nicely been quite the snack lately


----------



## Worcs238matt (Jun 22, 2021)

I’m gonna get on some of those then 😁


----------



## d.ltss (Jul 31, 2021)

Worcs238matt said:


> Fair play…out of genuine interest you mind me asking what a typical day of eating looks like for you on those kinda calories?
> 
> I’m eating at 3200 a day on a bulk and I track via apps in all honesty i just can’t imagine trying to get in those kinda numbers I feel constantly full all the time. I’m trying to change my diet to more calorie dense foods but am finding it quite challenging without going properly dirty. What do you use as “fillers” so to speak to get those extra calories without wanting to be sick 😁


usually 4 meals. Around 800 calories per meal 8am:12pm:4pm:8pm and 2 1000 calories shakes 10am:10pm

Plenty of eggs, bagels, oats, chicken mince, rice, mackerel, wraps.

I use 100g maltodextrin, 40g whey, 40g peanut butter for my shakes as being a hardgainer it doesn’t turn into much fat for me.
My body has always been low body fat so I can get away with eating more fat and not actually gaining body fat.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

d.ltss said:


> usually 4 meals. Around 800 calories per meal 8am:12pm:4pm:8pm and 2 1000 calories shakes 10am:10pm
> 
> Plenty of eggs, bagels, oats, chicken mince, rice, mackerel, wraps.
> 
> ...


Good choices. Except the malto. Tasted like shite. Would rather use dextrose 😂


----------



## d.ltss (Jul 31, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Good choices. Except the malto. Tasted like shite. Would rather use dextrose 😂


Can’t taste it me mate. Either it’s the protein powder or the obscene amounts of cocaine I’ve snorted that’s ruined my tastebuds


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

d.ltss said:


> Can’t taste it me mate. Either it’s the protein powder or the obscene amounts of cocaine I’ve snorted that’s ruined my tastebuds


😂😂

Yeah malto has a lack of taste more than a bad taste. Like eating plain flour. 🤮


----------



## d.ltss (Jul 31, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> 😂😂
> 
> Yeah malto has a lack of taste more than a bad taste. Like eating plain flour. 🤮


I put it in shakes only, blended so I don’t get the clumps of shite that make me gag


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

d.ltss said:


> I put it in shakes only, blended so I don’t get the clumps of shite that make me gag


I hear you love to gag😈


----------



## d.ltss (Jul 31, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> I hear you love to gag😈


I once went down on a bird and her clit was so long it made me gag. True story


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

June 2020 - Sept 2022


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

didless said:


> June 2020 - Sept 2022
> 
> View attachment 221078


Great transformation.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

People forget the extra info that's supposed to go with the pics? 😂🙈


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

d.ltss said:


> Can’t taste it me mate. Either it’s the protein powder or the obscene amounts of cocaine I’ve snorted that’s ruined my tastebuds


That’ll be the coke.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of me from summer of 2013. 217 and 5'11 in here.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

d.ltss said:


> I once went down on a bird and her clit was so long it made me gag. True story


Was it a Thai 'bird' by any chance


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

strong_man20 said:


> Here is a pic of me from summer of 2013. 217 and 5'11 in here.


Uh huh. Poor effort. Why not wear a jacket and scarf too. And post one from 1990?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

d.ltss said:


> I once went down on a bird and her clit was so long it made me gag. True story


Did it give you piles as well?
If you’ve got any pics to hand I’ll send you ‘my pals’ email address.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

strong_man20 said:


> Here is a pic of me from summer of 2013. 217 and 5'11 in here.


Come on dude, 10 year old pic with almost nothing visible isn't exactly how the game works


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oioi said:


> Come on dude, 10 year old pic with almost nothing visible isn't exactly how the game works


Come on dude, can a man not retain a bit of modesty here? lol A bit above 210 here and I think this is 2015.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

strong_man20 said:


> Come on dude, can a man not retain a bit of modesty here? lol A bit above 210 here and I think this is 2015.


Get back in your cage. So you're fat or even more skinny now! It's that simple. Don't comment on other people's physiques like you have something to bring to the table then man. Pathetic 🤣


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Come on dude, 10 year old pic with almost nothing visible isn't exactly how the game works


And same t shirt 2 years apart. Waster.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> Get back in your cage. So you're fat or even more skinny now! It's that simple. Don't comment on other people's physiques like you have something to bring to the table then man. Pathetic 🤣


Lol your the guy who accuses other people of what you do. You won't find any insults being thrown at any members by me. All I said is that you have a border line mens health physique and that for your insults, I was expecting something more advanced.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

strong_man20 said:


> Lol your the guy who accuses other people of what you do. You won't find any insults being thrown at any members by me. All I said is that you have a border line mens health physique and that for your insults, I was expecting something more advanced.


My physique can be whatever you want to call it cupcake, but regardless it's better than yours. You made the call out like you had something to bring to the table. And now you're hiding behind decades old pics of a skinny dude. No one's fooled. Only issue is if you're obese or a skinny wreck! That's it. I'll take my men's health over your non existent one. Throw more insults while hiding behind 10 year old pics🤣🤣🤣


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> My physique can be whatever you want to call it cupcake, but regardless it's better than yours. You made the call out like you had something to bring to the table. And now you're hiding behind decades old pics of a skinny dude. No one's fooled. Only issue is if you're obese or a skinny wreck! That's it. I'll take my men's health over your non existent one. Throw more insults while hiding behind 10 year old pics🤣🤣🤣


With all due respect mate it's -5 right now and I am not getting into my draws to prove something.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

strong_man20 said:


> With all due respect mate it's -5 right now and I am not getting into my draws to prove something.


😴😴😴😴😴

No need. You've already done it. And the excuses are just sad man..leave it be. You look silly just now. Keep going and you'll look like a r'tard


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

strong_man20 said:


> With all due respect mate it's -5 right now and I am not getting into my draws to prove something.


-5?? Where are you based, in Finland? It’s 2° in London. I’m currently potting some daffodils in the garden shed wearing just my boxers and vest. Nice and warm down here mate.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

strong_man20 said:


> With all due respect mate it's -5 right now and I am not getting into my draws to prove something.


You've posted shirtless pics before (Anavar thread I think) and you looked decent. However, you did delete the photo. 

Just post that one again? Of course you'll have other pics in your camera roll.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

js77 said:


> -5?? Where are you based, in Finland? It’s 2° in London. I’m currently potting some daffodils in the garden shed wearing just my boxers and vest. Nice and warm down here mate.











Go careful in that potting shed pal.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> View attachment 221312
> 
> Go careful in that potting shed pal.


Maaaaaate!! I paused and rewound that scene so many times on an old VHS tape, it actually became blurred on the screen. 
Porn was hard to source back in the day wasn’t it.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

js77 said:


> -5?? Where are you based, in Finland? It’s 2° in London. I’m currently potting some daffodils in the garden shed wearing just my boxers and vest. Nice and warm down here mate.


It's -5 on my phone. And I am freezing my ass off over here 😀


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

strong_man20 said:


> It's -5 on my phone. And I am freezing my ass off over here 😀


NW7??? Im W3. Surely there can’t be a 6° difference in temp???


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s actually -6 but feels like 2 👀


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

train2win said:


> You've posted shirtless pics before (Anavar thread I think) and you looked decent. However, you did delete the photo.
> 
> Just post that one again? Of course you'll have other pics in your camera roll.


Thanks pal. I could do but honestly I am quite a private person and really have nothing to prove. You won't hear me here insult anyone's physique or try to insinuate that I look better than anyone else. 

I just enjoy training and have my own goals that I want to achieve.


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

[


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

js77 said:


> Maaaaaate!! I paused and rewound that scene so many times on an old VHS tape, it actually became blurred on the screen.
> Porn was hard to source back in the day wasn’t it.


Eurotrash was always good for a late night wank back in the day


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

strong_man20 said:


> **** sake, why don't you just tell the whole world where I am lol


It was on your screen shot you nutter. You’re just down the road from Bombay Lloyd. Have you bumped into him at the gym?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Eurotrash was always good for a late night wank back in the day


Wasn’t it just!!


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

js77 said:


> It was on your screen shot you nutter. You’re just down the road from Bombay Lloyd. Have you bumped into him at the gym?


Lol never heard of the bloke 😀


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

strong_man20 said:


> Lol never heard of the bloke 😀


That intel fella who was posting on here up until a few weeks ago. I can’t remember his full username but he was the indian lad running a couple of grams of gear and weighed around 8 stone


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Pic 7: 4 months ago??? Idk
> 
> Pic 6: 2 months ago
> 
> ...


Great stuff man 💪


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

This one is my favourite


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

enid_blyton said:


> This one is my favourite


That’s the one… imperative intel
I think he’s got a fair size chopper on him though


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

js77 said:


> That’s the one… imperative intel
> I think he’s got a fair size chopper on him gjough


It's been 6 months. Wonder how he's getting on with gains...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

js77 said:


> That intel fella who was posting on here up until a few weeks ago. I can’t remember his full username but he was the indian lad running a couple of grams of gear and weighed around 8 stone


Ahhh yes the steroid guru 🤣
Wasn’t he banned ? Did wonder why he hasn’t posted up any more crap . Or maybe locked up in a Looney bin again


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

strong_man20 said:


> Thanks pal. I could do but honestly I am quite a private person and really have nothing to prove. You won't hear me here insult anyone's physique or try to insinuate that I look better than anyone else.
> 
> I just enjoy training and have my own goals that I want to achieve.


Except you already have. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

strong_man20 said:


> Come on dude, can a man not retain a bit of modesty here? lol A bit above 210 here and I think this is 2015.


Keep all the modesty you desire but at least post an actual recent pic from this decade 😂 this is your grievance with Simon, I don't really care but am 8 year old pic is of zero use in this instance. 

Even Veteran has pics where he still has hair dude


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

I am thinking of posting up my pics now but don't know whether I should be posting one from last week or from 1980 in a plain white t and leg warmers 😅


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

enid_blyton said:


> I am thinking of posting up my pics now but don't know whether I should be posting one from last week or from 1980 in a plain white t and leg warmers 😅


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

You better have one on leg warmers now!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

didless said:


> June 2020 - Sept 2022
> 
> View attachment 221078


Thought you said June 2022 - Sept 2022 for a minute 
🙈
Crazy work anyway


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Getting some tips off @Connor776 on building a barn door back.


http://imgur.com/a/upZDXz2


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oioi said:


> Keep all the modesty you desire but at least post an actual recent pic from this decade 😂 this is your grievance with Simon, I don't really care but am 8 year old pic is of zero use in this instance.
> 
> Even Veteran has pics where he still has hair dude


I have 0 grievance with @simonboyle, I find him funny, entertaining, a little mad. All I said to the chap is that for someone who behaves like the oracle, I was a little underwhelmed by his pics.

He then went onto an abusive tirade against me. He also goes onto abuse members who ask question's regarding AAS even though he used dangerous prohormones (MIT, SDrol etc) all because he is scared of using needles.

Then the funny guy accuses me of going onto ask about DNP even though I have never touched that poison and was discussing GH. Its highly unlikely that I would use GH going forward but I like to discuss it and he seems to have a habit of trolling my posts. He is more than welcome too however, as its funny and love hearing him wind him self up. (Cause its not me doing it to him)


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

strong_man20 said:


> I have 0 grievance with @simonboyle, I find him funny, entertaining, a little mad. All I said to the chap is that for someone who behaves like the oracle, I was a little underwhelmed by his pics.
> 
> He then went onto an abusive tirade against me. He also goes onto abuse members who ask question's regarding AAS even though he used dangerous prohormones (MIT, SDrol etc) all because he is scared of using needles.
> 
> Then the funny guy accuses me of going onto ask about DNP even though I have never touched that poison and was discussing GH. Its highly unlikely that I would use GH going forward but I like to discuss it and he seems to have a habit of trolling my posts. He is more than welcome too however, as its funny and love hearing him wind him self up. (Cause its not me doing it to him)


Oh dry your eyes. 
Acting like something happened. It's the internet, calm down.

But the fact remains you've posted some fooking ridiculous pics for the chat you've typed buddy. And relax, it's not that serious. 
No one's trolled you. I've literally commented to you on like one other thread with a joke. You'll be claiming bullying next or something. 
Chill the f'ck out🤣


----------



## strong_man20 (Jun 4, 2011)

simonboyle said:


> Oh dry your eyes.
> Acting like something happened. It's the internet, calm down.
> 
> But the fact remains you've posted some fooking ridiculous pics for the chat you've typed buddy. And relax, it's not that serious.
> ...


ha ha and back at you


----------

